# Had a blast tonight.



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

The Range I go to I don't utilize very well. I have permission to go to the areas regular member can't go or don't even know about. They are set aside for the IPSC and IDPA matches. I have the combo so I just drive back there and have 5 shooting areas surrounded by burmes on three sides. They have target holders and the good stuff is locked up. I plan on making my own target holder out of pvc and 1by2 wood. I saw one this guy made with small PVC and he used sand to weight it down. He could fit eight in his car and easy to set up. I went with nothing but had cardboard in the back of my truck. I took two of the ten holders they have there and made a simple target with the black one being the hostage and the red one being the bad guy. Can't wait to head to home depot and make my own. I then took the Beretta CX4 with eotech and took aim from the hood of the car like a standoff and I got the green light to shoot, I'm by myself so I'm talking to myself. Took 11 shots and all were good hits. The first three pictures show you where I shot from and the target. The fourth picture was a one shot taken with a Sig p239 in 9mm. What a fine shooting piece of equipment.





































I then ran a little ways to get the heart rate up so when I get on target it will be more of a Challenge when I shoot. I had the Beretta CX4 and ran around the inside of the burm and took position on the left of the hostage and took all 11 shots. These are the next three pictures. Have a few more but don't want to bore you.




























It is so much more fun to shoot from your car inside or out and have an area that you can setup situations. I will be getting one of those timers for when my son comes home. Have a few guys I shoot with at the range that I trust and will make plans on getting them back there. It will be nice to run into a situation you don't know about and see what happens. All this done with the utmost safety in mind. Guess I need to start thing on how and what I'm shooting next.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good shooting there Mr Spacedoggy and your right when you can set things up like that.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Now that sounds like a good time.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I just got back and had a better time tonight but forgot the camera. When I got to the range there were 3 guys setting up to shoot. I’ve talked a few times with them and asked if they would like to setup across the stream. I saw their eye light up. Told them what I did last night and they packed up and drove back there.

We all setup the targets and had 6 bad guys, two of them with hostages and three bystanders within a foot or two of a bad guy. Then I had one of them drive to the other berm. We even used these white and blue barrels so you could take cover. We set everything up so the person waiting did not know how it was setup. 

We agreed to time it and if you hit a good guy 5 seconds were taken off. We all left the berm and the timing started when I yell stop. We were very safe and out of the way.

I forgot their name except for Jim who went first. He was good and used a Beretta 92F. He hit each bad guy 2 times. He did it all in 19 sec. He knew he had to shoot 3 bad guys from the hood and then take cover behind the barrels.

I was the next using my PX4. They changed thing around and I did it in 25 sec with one miss, one hostage shoot nail him right in the X.

The first guy won the first round then we decided to have more running in it and had to take a head shoot on the first one from the hood and we counted the numbers on the targets. We had to shoot one from the hood which had to be a head shot and belly, two from the first two barrels and one from the last barrel. Total of six bad guys hit twice.

I had the longest time of 35 seconds but I had the highest score. We all felt it was not really fair because you could take your time aiming to get a higher score. We also felt everyone tried to go as fast as they could. They knew my speed was because of my back and age.

The best part was after and discussing it. Those guys felt it was the most fun they ever had shooting so they got my number and want to do it again in two weeks. They all have to wait on pay checks to buy ammo. I told them we will use an AR next time or the CX4 which none of them knew about and I will take care of the ammo on those. We still will be using pistols. They are going to put plans on paper so I showed them other stuff we can use like a door and moveable walls. 

They left with smiles that looked like their faces were going to crack open. Mine too.


----------

